# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Góc nhờ vả về G code quân ngựa cờ vua

## truongvu92

Chuyện là em được giao làm đồ án về vẽ quân Ngựa trong cờ vua và xuất G code cho CNC làm sản phẩm, mà e thì rất mù mờ về vẽ 3D, a nào đã từng làm cái này rồi thì cho em xin cái G code, phi bao nhiêu cũng dc ạ, nếu dc em xin hậu tạ ạ. vì thời gian gấp quá e tự vẽ chắc k kịp ạ  :Frown:

----------


## suu_tam

Vào google gõ "chess knight models" là sẽ có model.
Còn xuất g-code mà không tự làm thì tốt nhất đi học cho phí tiền bố mẹ.

----------


## truongvu92

> Vào google gõ "chess knight models" là sẽ có model.
> Còn xuất g-code mà không tự làm thì tốt nhất đi học cho phí tiền bố mẹ.


dạ, em học bên cđ cơ khí nên bên mastercam em chỉ được học sơ về vẽ 3d thôi ạ , nên e chỉ vẽ 3d dc các quân cờ còn lại trong bộ cờ vua, còn con ngựa e vẽ mãi mà nhìn nó cứ tù tù thôi, còn set dao các thứ thì e vẫn ok, chỉ là k có bản vẽ 3d con ngựa, e vẽ xấu quá k dám xuất G code luôn  :Frown:

----------


## Ga con

Lên grabcad tìm chắc có đủ luôn.
https://grabcad.com/library?page=1&t...chess%20knight

Thanks.

----------


## garynguyen

:Embarrassment:  Vẽ con ngựa nó ra con gà cũng được, có ai bắt là phải vẽ đẹp đâu, quan trọng là xử lý CAM mà

----------

